

The Wizard of Oz as a Monetary Allegory - Truthist
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/magazine/7933175.stm

======
Truthist
Also a very excellent documenary titled "The Secret of Oz" can be found here:

[http://topdocumentaryfilms.com/the-secret-of-
oz/?utm_source=...](http://topdocumentaryfilms.com/the-secret-of-
oz/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+TopDocumentaryFilms+\(Top+Documentary+Films+-+Watch+Free+Documentaries+Online\))

